# Glenlivet Nadurra



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Any one here yet taste this?
I just got a promo flyer from the glenlivet company?

I guess I got to try to find a bottle here in Indiana and try it!

its a 16 YO single malt cask strenght scotch that is non chilled filtered.


its looks like it going to be ahard to find limited edition small batch scotch.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

sgresso said:


> Any one here yet taste this?
> I just got a promo flyer from the glenlivet company?
> 
> I guess I got to try to find a bottle here in Indiana and try it!
> ...


Why promote something they can't sell you?


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Isombitch said:


> Why promote something they can't sell you?


What do you mean they can sell to me?

I was just asking the group if anyone has seen this yet or tried it?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I haven't had it.
Some good info here:
http://www.thescotchblog.com/2006/03/glenlivet_cella.html

... sounds like it's duty free only...


----------



## venman (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually, I have not tried the Nadurra... willing to though... I do like very much the 18 and 21 Archive...


----------



## ezthefix (Dec 23, 2005)

venman said:


> I do like very much the 18 and 21 Archive...


:tpd: yeah, great stuff...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sgresso said:


> Any one here yet taste this?
> I just got a promo flyer from the glenlivet company?
> 
> I guess I got to try to find a bottle here in Indiana and try it!
> ...


I got the 12year for you now, Im headed out to the Dr and ill stop by the store(thats the only way i can get out, dont tell Gigi) i go to and see if they have it. If so I'll send that one instead.:al PM sent on further.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

mmblz said:


> I haven't had it.
> Some good info here:
> http://www.thescotchblog.com/2006/03/glenlivet_cella.html
> 
> ... sounds like it's duty free only...


I dont think its duty free only as Ive seen it in several liquor stores here in NY. Have not tried it however.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

114.4 Proof....gonna be a monster
All the Nadurra was aged in first fill bourbon barrels for at least 16 years.

Haven't tried it yet but its on the list


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> 114.4 Proof....gonna be a monster
> All the Nadurra was aged in first fill bourbon barrels for at least 16 years.
> 
> Haven't tried it yet but its on the list


So do u suggest we try this one.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I got a bottle for xmas.
Only tried it once so far without paying too much attention but my impression was it was very tasty. I'll post a bit more detail when I get a chance to try it again.

FYI:
NH Liquor stores have it and I believe Binny's in Chicago does as well...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Larry (SD Beerman) brought a bottle to the S.H.I.T. Herf last week. Outstanding but a PaulMac is right. A real monster at 114 proof!

He also brought the 21 yr old archive.

It was a night of goooooooood :al :al :al


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

they have this at me B&M, haven't tried it yet. I expect it would be similar to the Aberlour A'bundah, which I love.

The Nadurra took a Bronze Medal in the Malt Maniacs 2006 awards seen here:

http://www.maltmaniacs.org/a2006.html#GLLIV-16


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

got to try the Nadurra & the Archive 21yr old at the last S.H.I.T herf ,courtesy of brother Larry (SD Beerman) 
the Nadurra packs a good hit at 114 proof & a touch of water brings out the best in it I think:dr


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

The Nadurra is great. The color is deceiving, golden in color but very robust. Lots of flavours as you swirl it in your mouth. Add a touch a water and it clouds up a bit but it retains the great flavors. Best sipped.:dr


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

mmblz said:


> I haven't had it.
> Some good info here:
> http://www.thescotchblog.com/2006/03/glenlivet_cella.html
> 
> ... sounds like it's duty free only...


The scotchblog is an excellent site, I know Kevin personally and he's a great guy with great taste.

But

seeing as I carry the Nadurra on my shelves and have been doing brisk internet business with it as well, I can confirm that it is not duty free only. That's good news for us U.S. based scotch nuts.

Also, the time it has spent in american oak has given this glenlivet a much heavier dose of vanilla and caramel as well as a slightly weightier mouth feel than most other glenlivet offerings and since it's non-chillfiltered it has a nice, long finish. Well worth a try. :2


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

i saw this at the local liquor store earlier today, but i believe it was over $100 so it was out of my price range. 

looks delicious tho!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's still full:al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> It's still full:al


I can fix that for ya, Larry. 
:al :al :al


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

on sale at Sam's right now for $51


----------

